# Tarantula move to new home. (Safe for Cassie to view)



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

My son, Bobby was moving his Pink Toe Tarantula into a bigger vivarium today, so it seemed an ideal opportunity to take some pics. There is also a short video at the end...please excuse the sound of the television in the background. She's still quite small at the moment...she will be as big as my hand when fully grown.

The pics don't start until further down the page, and I've done that for @Cassie-O so she doesn't get a fright when/if she opens the topic.

Going for a stroll...



















In her new home...










Video.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> so she doesn't get a fright when/if she opens the topic.


 it would have been funny if it had decided to leg it up your arm and down the back of your collar :laugh:

sorry she.






very true...

i think she is quiet cute.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you Roger, very much appreciated for the warning. I tried to look but then I saw the top of the leg and I decided I would reveal a bit at a time each day! :king: I was very brave and I had a look at the video. Just aswell I wasn't wearing my Fitbit to measure my heart rate! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Cassie-O said:


> Thank you Roger, very much appreciated for the warning. I tried to look but then I saw the top of the leg and I decided I would reveal a bit at a time each day! :king: I was very brave and I had a look at the video. Just aswell I wasn't wearing my Fitbit to measure my heart rate! :thumbsup:


 wait while she grows up :wicked:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> it would have been funny if it had decided to leg it up your arm and down the back of your collar :laugh:


 I don't have a problem with spiders, no matter how big they are... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I don't have a problem with spiders, no matter how big they are... :thumbsup:


 me neither i think she is a beauty


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I don't have a problem with spiders, no matter how big they are... :thumbsup:


 I'm having enough trouble in the shops the now with plastic eight legged freaks!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> I'm having enough trouble in the shops the now with plastic eight legged freaks!


 Never mind...the Halloween stuff will soon be replaced with Crimbo stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I don't have a problem with spiders, no matter how big they are... :thumbsup:


 Same here, i like em cos they get rid of flies which truly are filthy creatures, we all know what they like dog muck, and then they have the cheek to come into your house and crawl all over the place, dirty horrible things. :cursed:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Quite proud of myself, I've managed the first two pictures this morning! I think I'll call it Raquel. :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Cassie-O said:


> Quite proud of myself, I've managed the first two pictures this morning! I think I'll call it Raquel. :tongue:


 [IMG alt="Image result for big spiders joke" data-ratio="100.00"]https://image.pushauction.com/0/0/f1d7332f-69e8-4bda-a19a-36217d143ac3/c671b733-98bc-4331-9acc-8c66b87ad80c.jpg[/IMG]

@Roger the Dodger put me up to it, hes a bad influence.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> she will be as big as my hand when fully grown.


 The only problem with that bit of information is that we don't know how big your hand is. :biggrin:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> @Roger the Dodger put me up to it, hes a bad influence.


 I don't believe that, you are naughty, Nigel. :crazy5vh: It could have been worse you could have made a nasty remark about Sir David. :thumbsup:

@Roger the Dodger It won't be as big as that plastic thing once fully grown, will it?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh yes! Here's one that's nearly fully grown...(Pic off the internet...that's not my hand or watch!)


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I believe your pictures you found will be very nice, but I'll pass on the monster sized freaks, for now.  I scrolled past them with my hand over the screen. :sadwalk: Do they feel soft or spiky?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> I believe your pictures you found will be very nice, but I'll pass on the monster sized freaks, for now.  I scrolled past them with my hand over the screen. :sadwalk: Do they feel soft or spiky?


 They are quite soft, but they don't really like being handled...it stresses them, and they can shed their hairs which are irritating. If you handle them, it's best to let them crawl onto your hand without actually picking them up as you would a normal house spider.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Oh yes! Here's one that's nearly fully grown...(Pic off the internet...that's not my hand or watch!)


 woooo ive decided im not right keen rog.



Cassie-O said:


> I believe your pictures you found will be very nice, but I'll pass on the monster sized freaks, for now.  I scrolled past them with my hand over the screen. :sadwalk: Do they feel soft or spiky?


 its well scary. :jawdrop1:

dont look


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Nigelp said:


> woooo ive decided im not right keen rog.


 I was curious so I had a look, he's lovely Nigel.  @Roger the Dodger did you say that some of them are bright blue, or am I imagining that? If you have a picture of that one and if it's smallish please post as I'm curious but I don't want to search on Google, as I may have a meltdown and I want to be fit to watch Sir David in a few hours. :tongue:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Cassie-O said:


> to watch Sir David in a few hours.


 enjoy your telly viewing


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes...some are blue...in fact 'Raquel' is a dark navy blue with a maroon abdomen, and the bottom of their feet are multi-coloured in certain lights...like oil on water.

Here's Bobby's smaller tarantula...it's bright blue!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yes...some are blue...in fact 'Raquel' is a dark navy blue with a maroon abdomen, and the bottom of their feet are multi-coloured in certain lights...like oil on water.
> 
> Here's Bobby's smaller tarantula...it's bright blue!


 I don't mind that one, so think I'll name that one Del. :thumbsup: I actually have studied the three pictures! Thanks Roger for your patience with me, as I really would like to be able to look at them, even if they aren't my favourite thing in the world! :king:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

they are facinating i wish id had one when i was 8 instead of an Hamster. I had to make do with what i caught in the garage.

just one question do they bite?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nigelp said:


> they are facinating i wish id had one when i was 8 instead of an Hamster. I had to make do with what i caught in the garage.
> 
> just one question do they bite?


 They may bite if you really annoyed one by handling it roughly. Pink Toes are fairly docile, but there are some other tarantula species that don't like being handled at all. At worst, the bite wouldn't be any worse than a wasp or bee sting. In fact, a few years ago, I was nipped by a really fat garden spider as I tried to move it away from the hedge I was trimming. That actually drew blood, but again, wasn't even as bad as a wasp sting...more like a needle prick. As soon as it let go, the pain stopped...unlike a wasp sting which hurts for ages.



Cassie-O said:


> I don't mind that one, so think I'll name that one Del. :thumbsup: I actually have studied the three pictures! Thanks Roger for your patience with me, as I really would like to be able to look at them, even if they aren't my favourite thing in the world! :king:


 That little one (Del) is only about 25mm across at the moment...so probably smaller than the average house spider. It's moulted once since he's had it, and will eventually be up to 125mm across!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> They may bite if you really annoyed one by handling it roughly. Pink Toes are fairly docile, but there are some that don't like being handled at all. At worst, the bite wouldn't be any worse than a wasp or bee sting. In fact, a few years ago, I was nipped by a really fat garden spider as I tried to move it away from the hedge I was trimming. That actually drew blood, but again, wasn't even as bad as a wasp sting...as soon as it let go, the pain stopped...unlike a wasp sting which hurts for ages.


 much more gentle than a Yorkshire Terrier then!

[IMG alt="Image result for yorkshire terrier attacking" data-ratio="75.00"]https://i.ytimg.com/vi/1yoTf5lRGSA/hqdefault.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I've got another question Roger, do they move quickly or slowly? I've just watched the video from yesterday.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Cassie-O said:


> I've got another question Roger, do they move quickly or slowly? I've just watched the video from yesterday.


 you will run a lot faster when its starts chasing you upstairs.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> I've got another question Roger, do they move quickly or slowly? I've just watched the video from yesterday.


 They move very slowly when they are exploring. They can move quickly when an insect moves close to their tube like web. They are also capable of jumping. They don't move as fast as a house spider, though. The one on my hand (Raquel) in the video just walked on, then didn't move again until I put her back in the cage. I'll try and get some footage of her moving over the weekend.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> @Roger the Dodger did you say that some of them are bright blue, or am I imagining that? If you have a picture of that one and if it's smallish please post as I'm curious....


 Some are even more colourful.....check these ones out!

[IMG alt="Image result for tarantula feet colour" data-ratio="106.67"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/92/ef/e2/92efe29fb994e0b4f2fe5ede1ac399f0.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Image result for tarantula feet colour" data-ratio="67.99"]https://i.pinimg.com/originals/71/80/15/718015f647fc4095a1e4ac0868973bca.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="75.00"]https://www.mymonsters.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/TYPSELMF.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Some are even more colourful.....check these ones out!


 Thanks for leaving a bit of space before the pictures, I like to prepare myself! I like the last one. Honestly, if anyone had said to me that I would be willing to look at pictures of eight legged freaks I would never have believed them! I think you should call yourself Roger Speakman! :thumbsup:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/2909311/the-speakmans-schema-conditioning-therapy-married-nik-eva-speakman/


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cassie-O said:


> Thanks for leaving a bit of space before the pictures, I like to prepare myself! I like the last one. Honestly, if anyone had said to me that I would be willing to look at pictures of eight legged freaks I would never have believed them! I think you should call yourself Roger Speakman! :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/2909311/the-speakmans-schema-conditioning-therapy-married-nik-eva-speakman/


 Just think...the next time you get a house spider in your lounge, you'll be able to deal with it easily! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just think...the next time you get a freak in your lounge, you'll be able to deal with it easily! :thumbsup:


 Looking at them yes, tackling them? :sign_what: The Butler can do the big ones, I'll watch until I'm more confident. I'll start with one the size of a 50p! :thumbsup: Mind you, I'm still getting over that one crawling onto my watch and wrist a few months ago. I had him in a plastic pint tumbler with tissues stuffed in it to put him outside then the [email protected]@er escapes onto me!  The Butler thought that was hilarious.


----------

